# What do you think of women who are married to nerds, but cum when they see you lift?



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

So Im wondering, do you guys ever get a kick out of the fact that the married women at your gym would more than likely fuck your brains out because they are married to nerdy guys? I notice that many women who go to the gym are married to fucking dorks. Thanks to Facebook I can go on there , see women who workout at my gym and look at their facebook pages. I see they are married to guys who make me look ripped. And that is pretty fucking crazy! Since I am still a beginner.

Anyway, what do you guys think when you see some hot broad come in the gym and then find out later who they are married to? Knowing more than likely those women really fantasize at night about you and not their husbands.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

You are fucking pathetic... I bet you go around stiffing the seats after the ladies. 
What are you about 15 years old? You been watching too much porn. 
Go over to bodybuilding.com and post your stupid shit up.
So you are a facebook stalker now too?
I can tell you if you where in the gym I got to your ass would have gotten kicked by now..


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> You are fucking pathetic... I bet you go around stiffing the seats after the ladies.
> What are you about 15 years old? You been watching too much porn.
> Go over to bodybuilding.com and post your stupid shit up.
> So you are a facebook stalker now too?
> I can tell you if you where in the gym I got to your ass would have gotten kicked by now..



What a phaggot post. I Mean, you honestly took the time to get upset over this instead of being cool and saying "yeah I know they want that.  I know its true cause they have before!"

That's what a real man would say in response to my post.


----------



## Jaws55 (Jul 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> What a phaggot post. I Mean, you honestly took the time to get upset over this instead of being cool and saying "yeah I know they want that.  I know its true cause they have before!"
> 
> That's what a real man would say in response to my post.



I doubt a "real man" as you call it, would even put up your original post.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

Jaws55 said:


> I doubt a "real man" as you call it, would even put up your original post.



What is this? A born again Christian message forum?

Relax everyone.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

Nope dumbass. I don't go in the gym to check out women I go to work out.  I know guys like you that stare at all the women and creep them out you make hard for all our wives to feel comfortable in the gym. 

Real Man you dont have any clue what that is.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

lol Heavy I am sorry. Its just a thought in my head that I thought I would share on here. Cause mostly this is a mans lifting forum.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

You problem is you share everything in your damn stupid head... Cant you tell yet we all hate your ass and negging you..  Nah this is a hardcore lifting forum I would say mans lifting cause most of the ladies on here would kick your ass.
So why dont you post the gym you go too. I am sure some of the fine members close to you would be glad to meet you.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

The gym I go to you won't be allowed in. They only allow single males there and married women.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> The gym I go to you won't be allowed in. They only allow single males there and married women.



You are so full of shit.. So how did you get in you are the Gay Friend I assume to one of the women?
 You dont lift you are a troll..I am not even going to bother responding to anything that you post anymore.


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Trollers gonna troll


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Nope dumbass. I don't go in the gym to check out women I go to work out.  I know guys like you that stare at all the women and creep them out you make hard for all our wives to feel comfortable in the gym.
> 
> Real Man you dont have any clue what that is.



I sometimes go to the gym to check out women... and flirt with another dudes wife. I believe they like it based on some of the" feedback "I have recieved.

Some times I pop a Viagra before the gym for pumps and i have raging boner. That's fun too.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I sometimes go to the gym to check out women... and flirt with another dudes wife. I believe they like it based on some of the" feedback "I have recieved.
> 
> Some times I pop a Viagra before the gym for pumps and i have raging boner. That's fun too.



Right on bro. Balls to the Wall!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theestone (Jul 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So Im wondering, do you guys ever get a kick out of the fact that the married women at your gym would more than likely fuck your brains out because they are married to nerdy guys? I notice that many women who go to the gym are married to fucking dorks. Thanks to Facebook I can go on there , see women who workout at my gym and look at their facebook pages. I see they are married to guys who make me look ripped. And that is pretty fucking crazy! Since I am still a beginner.
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys think when you see some hot broad come in the gym and then find out later who they are married to? Knowing more than likely those women really fantasize at night about you and not their husbands.




Well. Honestly most of them could give a shit less about your muscles brother.  Sorry to break it to you. If they wanted you instead of their husbands, you would know  You just creep them out. They are not fantasizing about you. 

They *might* think your body is nice to look at. That's about it. Some don't think it's Nice to look at, and think your trying to hard

I'm a nerd who lifts. Imagine the poon I get! (Just one. I'm a one woman man)


----------



## theestone (Jul 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Anyway, what do you guys think when you see some hot broad come in the gym and then find out later who they are married to? Knowing more than likely those women really fantasize at night about you and not their husbands.



What do I think? 

I think, good job dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmike03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't one of the moderators just ban this stupid fuck?


----------



## Mistakang (Jul 31, 2014)

Women like what they like


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

You guys are crazy. I was just fuckin around.


----------



## Mistakang (Jul 31, 2014)

I know man... i notice women in the gym hawking at me all the time... women like what they like

The nerds are cool and will come over and talk and ask questions....its the intermediate lifters with abnormal arms to chest size that walk over and act like they weigh 500lbs sucking in their gut and talking like they are Rocky....shadow boxing and shit in the mirror


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok I am sorry I have offended some of you. 

But lets be honest. There are women out there who go to the gym that wish they could be with a muscular man who is in shape but choose not to because they feel that guy won't be faithful to them. So they do fantasize about strong muscular men who they see at the gym. It might be one of you guys they fantasize about. 

What do you think about that?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> ...its the intermediate lifters with abnormal arms to chest size that walk over and act like they weigh 500lbs sucking in their gut and talking like they are Rocky....shadow boxing and shit in the mirror



I should fucking neg you, I do this, there is nothing wrong with it...look at my SN, I am Rambo!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 31, 2014)

dmike03 said:


> Can't one of the moderators just ban this stupid fuck?



Could...but I would rather watch you get upset


----------



## Big Puppy (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I bet you go around sniffing the seats after the ladies. ..



You don't? Wait. What?


----------



## theestone (Jul 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Ok I am sorry I have offended some of you.
> 
> But lets be honest. There are women out there who go to the gym that wish they could be with a muscular man who is in shape but choose not to because they feel that guy won't be faithful to them. So they do fantasize about strong muscular men who they see at the gym. It might be one of you guys they fantasize about.
> 
> What do you think about that?



You know. You bring up a fantastic point There are some women out there who are fantasizing about it. Definitely. What do I think? Keep on looking baby you don't offend me.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Nope dumbass. I don't go in the gym to check out women I go to work out.  I know guys like you that stare at all the women and creep them out you make hard for all our wives to feel comfortable in the gym.
> 
> Real Man you dont have any clue what that is.



I appreciate beautiful women, but like you, I am focused on lifting when at the gym. I don't look around to see who is checking me out. The whole fucking gym could be looking at me and I wouldn't know because I am too busy thinking about what I am fucking doing.


----------



## Mistakang (Jul 31, 2014)

The man posted a great question...

I enjoy catching women looking and lusting...

Nothing wrong with that...i also train hard but i also notice women noticing me as well


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nobody ever looks my way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiteboy84 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> The man posted a great question...
> 
> I enjoy catching women looking and lusting...
> 
> Nothing wrong with that...i also train hard but i also notice women noticing me as well



I agree with this. You guys don't have to make the guy feel so bad for his post. Everybody is geared differently. At least he was honest with what he thinks instead of being fake. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## theestone (Aug 1, 2014)

whiteboy84 said:


> I agree with this. You guys don't have to make the guy feel so bad for his post. Everybody is geared differently. At least he was honest with what he thinks instead of being fake.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk



He was honest, but an honest ass.
It's not what said. It's how he said it. It's the superiority complex showing itself. Who thinks like that? 
"Married to nerdy guys" 
"Married to fucking dorks"
"...and look at their Facebook  pages"
"More than likely fantasizing about you and not their husbands"

That is some condescending shit. 
Im mean seriously, is he gods gift to women?  LOL. He needed a bit of a kick in the pants. 

If someone really feels like that I'm sorry for them.


----------



## whiteboy84 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Facebook thing may have been too much but either way. Reality is there are some nerds fucking people on this planet and some may be married to hot girls and some may lust after other men. I see both sides. Just don't think we should bust the dude when he wasn't an ass directly to other members. He had an ass hole opinion, sure but we can all be ass holes about lots of stuff. Everyone needs to be able to have an opinion. I respect both of you guys' opinion. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 1, 2014)

yea people need not take these post so real wow. yea i get that all the time and yes i am married and have fucked lots of chicks from my gym if you choose to work out when a hot ass wants to have sex you need to cut your dick off no your not a bad ass because you are working out so hard fuck you fagot you would be done working out so fast make your head spin lying as mofo.i hate guys here that say that shit i only think about iron and working hard i dont even like girls.you are lying or you a gay yes i work out hard and yes i am big and like working out but i sure and hell like hot ass girls way more call me weird now days guys are suck fags.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 1, 2014)

You guys think he's honest lmao OP is a 15 year old little skinny kid, he's posted up pics. No married women are lusting over a little high schooler. No offense OP but you are a str8 up troll...


----------



## Ampubeast_eddie (Aug 1, 2014)

Lmao!!! Awesome post dude, I think it's funny


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 4, 2014)

Ampubeast_eddie said:


> Lmao!!! Awesome post dude, I think it's funny



Thank you.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 4, 2014)

Found a video of OP working out.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 4, 2014)

haha.....  I think that chick was getting hot.  She had to put her hair down...


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 4, 2014)

I think a mod should really move this to Anything Goes...


----------



## BadGas (Aug 5, 2014)

Hahahahaha...that video was hilarious. OP..I'm glad u made this thread man.  I got a good laugh reading this shit. Nothing like starting your day with a good laugh. 

And yes, I look at u r ladies when I'm in the gym, but I don't stock them on Facebook after. Hahaha. That's a little nosey (creepy), but I'm guilty of worse!


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 5, 2014)

I am sure he got the mojo got sure. Got the panties dropping when he walks in the door. Too bad it's his grandma.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 5, 2014)

HAHA stalking gym girls on facebook... how do you even find them.  


"Hey whats your first and last name cutie"

and one thing you might want to remember is that women for the most part are not wired the same way as men.  They place a higher degree of importance on things that actually mater like compatibility..... 

I have a buddy and when we were in high school he was shredded and fuckin sexy but he could not hold a conversation with a girl for the life of him and his stories are the kind that just end and your waiting for the punchline.  But this worked out great for the rest of us.  Girls would come over to hit on him constantly but a lot of the time would end up with one of us.... Drunk hos are the exception they will fuck anything that catches their eye and there are a lot of those.


----------



## chesty4 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never happens at the gym I go to.


----------



## Greedy (Nov 25, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Nope dumbass. I don't go in the gym to check out women I go to work out.  I know guys like you that stare at all the women and creep them out you make hard for all our wives to feel comfortable in the gym.
> 
> Real Man you dont have any clue what that is.




I hope this isn't too grave digging since Its showed up on threads but fuck, HeavyB I completely agree with you, go to the gym to focus on yourself and pump some real fucking iron, not to go check chicks out and try to find a girlfriend there, the way how he posted on this shit was so very arrogant and egotistical, what makes him better than anyone else? Lol'd.


----------



## Builder150 (Jan 7, 2015)

LivingtoLearn said:


> The gym I go to you won't be allowed in. They only allow single males there and married women.



I could not understand why they dont allow Married males and girls ?


----------



## Builder150 (Jan 7, 2015)

and for the OP i suggest that 

you must clear your dirty mind 

you should leave gym immediately and start exercising in the morning when the air is cool, take deep breaths and do yoga that will be your mental exercise.

by this way you will have both mind and body in perfect condition


----------

